# banding a buckling



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
This is our first year and I still have 2 bucklings for sale. One buckling is 4 months old now and is really thinking the ladies are cute. This is him:





If I don't have any interest in him within the week I am thinking of banding him..but I have never done it. Our original whether was banded and it seemed very anti-climatic. He never reacted at all. Is there anything I should be aware of or cautious of when banding? I am going to ask the person who did Fred for me to do Nimrod as well. I was planning on selling them before I needed to worry about it..but I am still learning where and how to market them. He is quite a sweetie..as you can see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be fine. I always give a shot of Banamine 30 minutes prior to doing the banding. My personal finding is that it is much easier to sell wethers than bucks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tapsmom said:


> Is there anything I should be aware of or cautious of when banding?


Just don't get his urethra in the band. Other than that, you should be fine.


----------

